# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Κλουβί πολυτελείας δια πλούσια Καναρίνια

## Nikolas Alamango

Σήμερα τελείωσα στις ελεύθερες μου ώρες, που αντιστοιχούν 2-3 ώρες την ημέρα + και το Σαββατοκύριακο, ένα κλουβί πολυτελείας, ας το πούμε έτσι.. Είναι διαστάσεων 44Χ25Χ40 ύψος.. Είναι κατασκευασμένο από πηχάκια 8Χ8 mm διχρωμία, δηλαδή τα 4mm από σουηδικό και τα άλλα 4mm από μεράντι. Βασάνισα τον πελεκάνο μέχρι να τα κόψει σε τέτοιο πάχος.. Μετά τα ένωσα με γόμα σαν σάντουιτς δια να πετύχω τα 8mm.. Δεν το βερνίκωσα αλλά έτριψα τα ξύλα να γίνουν εντελώς με λεία επιφάνεια. Υπάρχει πολύ λεπτομέρεια τα οποία 90% έγιναν στο χέρι.. Όπως η πόρτα που σύρετε προς τα άνω.. Το χέρι δια το συρταράκι.. Πρέπει να βάλω μέσα καναρίνι από τζάκι, που λέμε!!! Την βάση της κόλλησα άλλα πηχάκια γύρω από μεράντι 4mm πάχος και δια να κολλήσουν, πρέπει να τα πιάσεις με σφυκτηράκια, και αυτό γίνεται αρκετές φορές μέχρι να καλύψεις την περιφέρεια.. Αλλά αξίζει το κόπο τέτοια λεπτομέρεια, διότι το βλέπεις και χαίρεσαι... Εδώ είναι η φώτο από διάφορες πλευρές, απολαύστε το.. :Happy0064: 





Η πόρτα που σύρετε προς τα άνω..











Εδώ φαίνεται το συρτάρι που θα σύρετε το ταψί.



Εδώ φαίνεται η ταΐστρα, μόνο χρειάζεται την ασφάλεια δια να μην ανοίγει.. Φαίνεται και το πηχάκι της διχρωμίας..  ::

----------


## lagreco69

Απλα υπεροχο!! θα το πω για αλλη μια φορα Νικολα, εισαι καλλιτεχνης!!!

----------


## kirkal

πω πω φοβερή η βίλα,με πολύ λεπτομέρεια...εξαιρετική δουλειά....μπράβο...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

δινεις ρεστα!
πανεμορφο!!!

----------


## teo24

Πολυ καλλιτεχνικη δουλεια.

----------


## ninos

Νικόλα, κάθε κατασκευή σου είναι επαγγελματική !!!! Οτι και να γράψω είναι λίγο. Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο

----------


## PAIANAS

Μπράβο !...δείχνει μεράκι ,σημασία στη λεπτομέρεια ,καλλιτεχνική και κατασκευαστική αρτιότητα και αισθητικά άψογο αποτέλεσμα .
Και πάλι μπράβο ...κρίμα που είσαι Κύπρο ,θα ήθελα να σου παραγγείλω ένα (φυσικά επί πληρωμή) και είμαι σίγουρος ότι και άλλα μέλη θα είχαν την ίδια επιθυμία, βλέποντας και αξιολογώντας την επαγγελματική δουλειά σου .

----------


## vag21

> Και πάλι μπράβο ...κρίμα που είσαι Κύπρο ,θα ήθελα να σου παραγγείλω ένα (φυσικά επί πληρωμή) και είμαι σίγουρος ότι και άλλα μέλη θα είχαν την ίδια επιθυμία, βλέποντας και αξιολογώντας την επαγγελματική δουλειά σου .


ενας απο αυτους ειμαι και εγω.

----------


## skrekas

Δηλωνω δημοσια θαυμαστης σου. Χαιρομαι που υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που αγαπανε πραγματικα τα κατοικιδια τους και αυτο φαινεται απο το μερακι σου για το χομπυ μας. Μονο μην βαζεις πολλες φωτογραφιες γιατι θα σε κυνηγανε ολες οι εταιριες κλουβιων για να σχεδιαζεις κλουβια. Πολλα like απο μενα!!!

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Πάντως σας ευχαριστώ δια τα κολακευτικά σας σχόλια.. Το κάνω από χόμπι, διότι μου αρέσει, αλλά με τα λόγια σας θα με κάνετε να το σκεφτώ επαγγελματικά.. Το ζήτημα είναι το κόστος, σε μια τέτοια πολύπλοκη εργασία.. Θα κοστίζουν πάνω από  €100 το καθένα, σαν κι αυτό, διαθέτη ο κόσμος τέτοια ποσά σήμερα!!! ::

----------


## PAIANAS

Νικόλα ,''ο κόσμος'' -παρά την κρίση- όπου χρειάζεται και αξίζει τη ''θυσία'' κάνει υπέρβαση...Εδώ μιλάμε για 100 % hand made .
Δες το εσύ (με τι ρυθμό μπορείς να τα κατασκευάζεις ) και σιγά σιγά ,θα δεις ότι μπορεί να είναι και επικερδές αλλά και ευχαρίστηση .Άσε που θα προστεθούν και άλλα σχέδια στη συλλογή .
Μπορείς να φτιάξεις αργότερα και ιστοσελίδα με e-shop ,που θα μπορεί ο καθένας να παραγγέλνει από μια ποικιλία σχεδίων και διαστάσεων  ...Δεν ξέρουμε με τι ασχολείσαι αλλά μην το γελάς καθόλου !!
*Είναι ευτυχία για όποιον μπορεί να κάνει το χόμπυ επάγγελμα ,αλλά να παραμείνει χομπίστας !!
Αν ψάξεις στο ίντερνετ θα βρεις πολλούς που το κάνουν με τιμές που δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς σε ποιό ύψος φτάνουν  .
http://www.handmadebirdcages.com/

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> Νικόλα ,''ο κόσμος'' -παρά την κρίση- όπου χρειάζεται και αξίζει τη ''θυσία'' κάνει υπέρβαση...Εδώ μιλάμε για 100 % hand made .
> Δες το εσύ (με τι ρυθμό μπορείς να τα κατασκευάζεις ) και σιγά σιγά ,θα δεις ότι μπορεί να είναι και επικερδές αλλά και ευχαρίστηση .Άσε που θα προστεθούν και άλλα σχέδια στη συλλογή .
> Μπορείς να φτιάξεις αργότερα και ιστοσελίδα με e-shop ,που θα μπορεί ο καθένας να παραγγέλνει από μια ποικιλία σχεδίων και διαστάσεων  ...Δεν ξέρουμε με τι ασχολείσαι αλλά μην το γελάς καθόλου !!
> *Είναι ευτυχία για όποιον μπορεί να κάνει το χόμπυ επάγγελμα ,αλλά να παραμείνει χομπίστας !!
> Αν ψάξεις στο ίντερνετ θα βρεις πολλούς που το κάνουν με τιμές που δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς σε ποιό ύψος φτάνουν  .
> http://www.handmadebirdcages.com/


Σωστός είσαι σ' αυτά που λες, καμιά φορά ξεκινάς από χόμπι κάτι και καταλήγει επάγγελμα.. Δυστυχώς το επάγγελμα του Αρχιτέκτονα δέχτηκε από τα πρώτα το πλήγμα της οικονομικής κρίσης, με επακόλουθο να ακολουθήσουν και όλα τα συναφή επαγγέλματα.. Τώρα που μου το λες θα δοκιμάσω διότι δεν βλέπω φως στην σήραγγα, δια το εγγύς μέλλον όπως πάμε... Οι δουλειές εξαφανίζονται, μια και οι τράπεζες δεν δίνουν δάνεια πλέον..  :Party0016:

----------


## kirkal

πολύ καλή ιδέα  νομίζω ότι τα χειροποίητα κλουβιά τέτοιας αισθητικής είναι κάτι που λείπει γενικά...όσον αφορά  την ιστοσελίδα την αναλαμβάνω εγώ  χωρίς χρήματα  με αντάλλαγμα ένα κλουβί...χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## cockatiel

εξαισιο και απο τι ξυλο ειναι;;;

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> πολύ καλή ιδέα  νομίζω ότι τα χειροποίητα κλουβιά τέτοιας αισθητικής είναι κάτι που λείπει γενικά...όσον αφορά  την ιστοσελίδα την αναλαμβάνω εγώ  χωρίς χρήματα  με αντάλλαγμα ένα κλουβί...χαχαχαχαχαχα


Κυριάκο πολύ ευχάριστη η πρόταση σου, αλλά είσαι μακριά μου, για μια τέτοια χειρονομία.. Αν ήμουν στην Ελλάδα θα σας μάζευα ένα Σαββατοκύριακο  άντε δύο όσοι ενδιαφέρονται και θα σας έδειχνα πώς να τα κατασκευάζετε.. Δεν είναι και καμιά φιλοσοφία, το μόνο θέλει υπομονή, την έχεις θα σου δείξω με φώτο το κάθε βήμα.. Ένα τράπανο αν έχεις ηλεκτρικό ξεκινάς..  :Happy0064:

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> εξαισιο και απο τι ξυλο ειναι;;;


 Γράφω στην περίληψη στην αρχή.. Πιάνουν τα χέρια σου!!!  ::

----------


## PAIANAS

Μιάς και δεν το βλέπω να μπορείς να στείλεις Ελλάδα τις παραγγελίες ..ξεκίνα ένα 2ο και σε κάθε βήμα βγάζε φωτογραφίες .
Άνοιξε νέο θέμα (π.χ. κατασκευή χειροποίητου κλουβιού) και κάνε την επεξήγηση της κατασκευής από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος ..
Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα βρεθούν αρκετοί μιμητές ,έστω κι αν δεν έχουν την ίδια επιτυχία στο αποτέλεσμα .

----------


## COMASCO

εισαι απιστευτος!μπραβο και παλι μπραβο!πολυ ωραια κατασκευη

----------


## vag21

νικολα πραγματικα θα η θελα να δω ενα βιντεακι με ενα πουλακι μεσα σε αυτο το κλουβι,για κανονισετο.

----------


## dinos saurus

υπεροχο το κλουβι!!!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Ααααα!!! είσαι αρχιτέκτονας!!! -τώρα είδα κι αυτό το post!- 'Ετσι εξηγείται και η ...ξύλινη βίλα πολυτελείας!!! Συγχαρητήρια και πάλι!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Όταν ασχολείται κανείς με μοντελισμό.....τέτοια κλουβιά είναι παιχνιδάκι γι'αυτόν όσο δουλειά και να'χουν !!!!!! Σωστά Νικόλα ????  *  ::

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Αλέξανδρε, σου το είπα όταν ασχολούμουν με μοντελισμό αεροπλάνων τα κατασκεύαζα κομμάτι προς κομμάτι με balsam wood.. Τα έκανα σε κλίμακα 1:20 περίπου μέγεθος 70-80 εκ.. Έχω φυλάξει τις μηχανές των 50cc και όλα τα χρειώδη.. Σωστά. Τα πάντα τα κάνει η υπομονή και όχι η βιασύνη..

----------


## οδυσσέας

Μπραβο αυτο θα πει μερακι και ταλεντο. πραγματικα ωραιο κλουβι.

αυτοι που θελουν τετοια κλουβια δεν τους εχει ακουμπησει η κριση. 
ειναι οπως με ολα τα εργα τεχνης καποιοι αγοραζουν τα γνησια και αλλοι παιρνουν αντιγραφα.

----------


## pavlos2389

πραγματικα ενα κλουβι υπεροχο τα λογια ειναι περριτα....εγω θα ηθελα να ζητησω μια χαρη για περισσοτερες λεπτομεριες για καποια σημεια της κατασκευης του συγκεκριμενου κλουβιου εαν δεν σας ειναι βεβαια κουραστικο.τρια ειναι τα σημεια που θα ηθελα να εστιασω,το ενα ειναι το κατω μερος του κλουβιου με το συρταρι,δευτερον η κατασκευη της θηκης για την ταιστρα και τριτον το επανω μερος με της καμπυλες και την τοποθετηση των συρματων.ευχαριστω εκ των προταιρων.

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Παύλο καλώς όρισες στο φόρουμ μας.. Χάρηκα αφάνταστα δια το ενδιαφέρον σου πραγματικά. Εύχομαι να είσαι απ' εκείνους που ενδιαφέρονται δια το χόμπι των κλουβιών.. Τέτοια κλουβιά σήμερα είναι σπάνια να βρεις.. Θα σου λύσω τις απορίες σου.. Πρώτα, πρώτα δια να με γνωρίσεις πρέπει να ξέρεις ότι είμαι φανατικός λάτρης της ανακύκλωσης.. Είναι θαύμα να χρησιμοποιείς κάτι δια δεύτερη χρήση.. 1) Δια το συρτάρι. Είναι από φύλλο αλουμινίου πολύ λεπτό, δια να καταλάβεις το κόβεις με ένα συνηθισμένο ψαλίδι.. Βρισκόμουν μια μέρα σε ένα φίλο μου ο οποίος έχει λιθογραφείο, κάτι παρόμοιο με τυπογραφείο αλλά κάνουν μεγάλες δουλειές.. Εκεί που καθόμαστε έπιασε το μάτι μου αυτές τις λαμαρίνες από αλουμίνιο, επί των οποίων κάνουν τα "κλισέ" τους και μπαίνουν στο πιεστήριο.. Έχουν διαστάσεις 70Χ100εκ. Τον ρώτησα τι τα κάνουν μετά και μου είπε τα πουλάμε €1 το κιλό.. Του ζήτησα μια δυο δια να πειραματιστώ, και μου λέει πάρε όσες θες.. Πράγματι είναι πολύ καλές δια μας διότι την επεξεργάζεσαι όπως θες. Τώρα στο ταψί.. Κάνω το σκελετό με πηχάκια 1Χ1 εκ. και μετά κόβω την λαμαρίνα στο μέγεθος που θέλω με ένα κοπίδι χαρτιών.. Βάζω βενζινόκολα και στα πηχάκια και στα σημεία της λαμαρίνας που θα κολλήσουν στα πηχάκια και μόλις ξεραθούν τα φέρνω σε επαφή.. Τα δοχεία "ταΐστρες" τα κάνω με την ίδια αλουμινένια λαμαρίνα και την κολλώ και αυτή με βενζινόκολα.. Όσο δια τις καμπύλες έχω κανει χάρτινη μόλα και την μεταφέρω στο ξύλο.. Μετά με το πριονάκι καλλιτεχνίας το κόβω με προσοχή να μην μου σπάσει και το περιποιούμαι με γυαλόχαρτο.. Όσο δια το σύρμα ακολουθεί σχεδόν μόνο του την καμπύλη.. Σου παραθέτω και φώτο..





Το συρτάρι από την καλή μεριά..



Εδώ βλέπεις τα πηχάκια που στηρίζετε το αλουμίνιο.. που είναι η κάτω πλευρά.. Βλέπεις και το τύπωμα που έχουν κάνει..




Η θήκη δια την ταΐστρα από αλουμίνιο και χρησιμοποιώ θήκες από το γάλα εβαπορέ δια την αυγοτροφή !! Βλέπεις του βάζω και ένα κομμάτι ξύλινη  πατήθρα δια να μπορούν να στέκονται..

----------


## Gardelius

Απλα,....υποκλινομαι!!!!!!!! ::

----------


## kostasloutraki

καλησπερα Νικολα και στην ομορφη Κυπρο π κατοικεις και ας μην την εχω ερθει καμια φορα ακομα...

καθε σου κατασκευη...  ειναι και 1 μικρο θαυμα για τα πουλακια σου.... 

θελουμε και αλλεσ *ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΕΣ​*

----------


## Nikos_V

ωραιο κλουβι!

----------


## Giannis_thess

Καλησπέρα Νικόλα έκατσα και είδα όλα αυτά τα κλουβιά που έχεις κάνει και έχω μείνει έκπληκτος! Μου γέννησες την επιθυμία να ασχοληθώ και να το δοκιμάσω. Ο παππούς μου κάποτε έφτιαχνε και αυτός κλουβιά δεν θυμάμαι πολλά ήμουν μικρός και δεν έδινα την απαραίτητη προσοχή τοτε για να μάθω. Θυμάμαι όμως ο παππούς μου αντί για σύρμα χρησιμοποιούσε τα ξυλάκια από τα σουβλάκια. Τι έχετε να πείτε για αυτό ? Θεωρείτε πως είναι ασφαλές ?

----------

